
Intel Core i9-7900X review: The fastest chip in the world but too darn expensive - awiesenhofer
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/07/intel-core-i9-fastest-chip-but-too-darn-expensive/
======
stagger87
It's too bad AVX-512 is gimped on the cheaper i7 Skylake-X models.

